# [SOLVED] Maxon Cinema 4d v.10 mouse troubles



## MaxDesign (Oct 27, 2008)

I am having some frustrating problems with my mouse in cinema 4d. I just installed this version, and now my mouse controlled commands are extreme and totally out of control!
I know in the previous version I had I was able to move, pan, and rotate my viewport by holding 1 2 or 3 + mouse movement up,down,left,right. I would have full control and the movement would be regular - I could pan in and out, move in and out no problem. Now I begin to move only a tiny bit and the movement is huge and in only one direction. Moving takes me entirly out os the scene and the only way to return is to set my camera back to default.
Also, in modelling if I attempt to modify objects with the grab buttons and my mouse the movement of scale for example goes extreme and the object grows exponentially no matter how I move my mouse!
Any suggestions on how to fix this problem? My mouse works fine in any other program and my touchpad is deactivated. This program seems to take any mouse movement and interpret it however it likes...making modelling next to impossible....


----------



## MaxDesign (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Maxon Cinema 4d v.10 mouse troubles*

Nevermind- I figured it out. I found this solution:

The problem you are experiencing is that a Wacom Tablet, or any other graphics tablet, needs to be enabled within CINEMA 4D's Preferences (Edit=>Preferences: Common). You can enable the graphics tablet by enabling the 'Graphics Tablet" option.

which doesnt make any sense since I am not using a tablet of any kind, just my regular mouse.


----------

